# low fat dog food Burns/Chappie..etc



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Right just following on form another thread in Chat...

Mavis needs a very low fat food ...at the moment she is on RC low fat tinned this is costing me £180 a month ....now i love my girl...but.. this cannot go on long term...so i have found chappie to be of low fat...and burns hyperallergenic chicken and rice also to be low fat...
In my mind i am more going to go towards getting the burns
Does anyone feed their dogs the Burns hyperallergenic if so what do you think about it ?? 

and any other input on types of low fat food would be appreciated.

juliex


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry if you've mentioned it elsewhere haven't seen it what is her complaint then i'll know what to look for in food


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> sorry if you've mentioned it elsewhere haven't seen it what is her complaint then i'll know what to look for in food


H Thanks..
Pancreatitis which has also caused damage to her liver   I dont mind keeping her on the RC LF until all her enzyme levels hopefully come down...but long term its just a little too expensive..

Juliex


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I put my dog on Burns and it did"nt agree with him,I had him on Chappie which was great but he suddenly would"nt eat it,for the last 5 weeks I have had him on Wafcol Salmon and Potatoe and he"s doing great on it he also loves it which is a help if you have a look on there site it gives you quite alot of info


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

9% fat, chicken and potato
Life Stage Range : Vitalin Complete Pet Food

7.5% fat, lamb and rice (theres also chicken, fish, high oats varieties at 7.5 and venison at 8%)
Burns Lamb & Brown Rice - Dry Dog Food


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I know the difference with Chappie is it is fish based and therefore easier to digest and gentler on the digestion system. Some dogs don't tolerate chicken very well. Haven't tried burns.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

could you feed boiled chicken and rice, when my little boy had had pancreatitis this was all he ate


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> could you feed boiled chicken and rice, when my little boy had had pancreatitis this was all he ate


That is what i was feeding her at first but...she would just pick out the Chicken and was not eating very much at all... perhaps i could put some chicken in with the RC LF and try her on that now.. perhaps this would fill her a little more??
Normally she has a diet of raw meat.. veg etc..
I have noticed this morning that in between her toes seem a little yeasty not sure if this is the food causing it...will have to bathe them tonight

Juliex


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

james1 said:


> 9% fat, chicken and potato
> Life Stage Range : Vitalin Complete Pet Food
> 
> 7.5% fat, lamb and rice (theres also chicken, fish, high oats varieties at 7.5 and venison at 8%)
> Burns Lamb & Brown Rice - Dry Dog Food


Thanks for that is certainly something to think about

Juliex


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Burns is a really good food and i do believe is suitable for dogs with pancreatitis. Its a great food for keeping excess weight off dogs.


----------



## Robertdavid (Aug 4, 2009)

You could try Natural Instinct's complete Tripe food - it's about 2.3% fat, totally natural, includes fruit and veg. Most dogs seem to love tripe. My four all go mad for it - and it doesn't smell either! Natural Instinct - High Quality Natural Dog Food


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats the food ive been thinking of, it is supposed to be a great food, never tried it but looks very good. Ideal if it is 2.5% fat I cant see any breakdown


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

It looks very good food...never heard of it before...

Thanks

Juliex


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

If its the one im thinking of they use human grade meat bought from Smithfields market London. Only a small firm but their ingredients are very good


----------



## Robertdavid (Aug 4, 2009)

There's an ingredients list here: Ingredients of our Dog Food - Natural Instinct

All their products use human grade ingredients, and there is free shipping with only a minimum order of 10kg


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Robertdavid said:


> There's an ingredients list here: Ingredients of our Dog Food - Natural Instinct
> 
> All their products use human grade ingredients, and there is free shipping with only a minimum order of 10kg


Cheers I wish i knew this was around before Mavis became ill...but i think. but not certain that the true fat value is different to what it says on the packet in all wet food not this one in particular....its something to do with the moisture content... i know this is the case with the protein.. i am just waiting of someone confirming this on a yahoo group i have joined

Juliex


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Robertdavid said:


> There's an ingredients list here: Ingredients of our Dog Food - Natural Instinct
> 
> All their products use human grade ingredients, and there is free shipping with only a minimum order of 10kg


its only the tripe one thats 2.3%, id favour a more regular kibble like lamb or chicken myself but the choice is there I suppose


----------



## joony 50 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I feed my boxer on burns she has loads of allergies so give her the fish or lamb one. It is brill keeps her weight good & no more allergies. She loves it too, also add a tin of tuna or if we're having lamb or beef i'l ad some gravy & veg.to it so not so dry.


----------



## Janus (Jan 6, 2012)

My dog has pancreatitis and liver problems and has to have low fat food. The problem I have is finding what she will eat each day. Mealtimes are a nightmare. We have been through Hills i/d, wet and dry, chappie, mashed potato and chicken, scrambled egg. Today all she will eat are Bonios and Shapes. I am at my wits end. I wish I could just ask her what she wanted and she could tell me. I haven't tried Burns yet but will now.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

This one may be worth a try
Naturediet


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

WWet do low fat turkey trays35% less fat!

Wainwright's Light Adult Tray Dog Food with Turkey and Rice 395gm 12 Pack | Pets at Home


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I fed my dog Chappie Complete (before we went raw) and it's the only food he actually ever lost any weight on. Before that i'd tried him on 'diet' food and it made no difference.

Chappie is full of crap ingredients wise but IMO, it's a wonderful food and my lot did really well on it.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Chappie is a brilliant low fat, plain food. Id give that a try


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

just another thought from natural instinct they do a special diet that is low in fat:

Special Diet - Natural Instinct


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Gosh...clicked on this didn't realise it was an old thread for mavis

can i just say one thing about the wet food...you need to be very careful as they are actually higher in fat than stated on the tin/packet once the water is taken out compared to the dry food...you need to be very careful with this....especialy if the attack has just happened

Janus...how long is it since your dog had the attack? if it is only days ago..even a week or so, you need to be so very careful as the pancreas needs to rest even a small amount of fat can cause it to flare up again....

Applaws do a wet tinned food which was the lowest food i could find at about 3 % ....though not a complete food..it could perhaps help get the appetite back .....

Mavis also had the liver problems ..but her's improved after the pancreas healed...she at one point was jaundice ..not a nice thing to see ...i hope your dog gets well real quickly xx


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry i know this is an old thread, but thougt i'd mention Burns webstie is very helpful, they list specific food brands, i.e. Hills ID etc and the Burns alternative that can be used instead, Burns Hi Oats is supposed to be a good low fat food


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Gosh...clicked on this didn't realise it was an old thread for mavis
> 
> can i just say one thing about the wet food...you need to be very careful as they are actually higher in fat than stated on the tin/packet once the water is taken out compared to the dry food...you need to be very careful with this....especialy if the attack has just happened
> 
> ...


Not sure whether this has already been flagged up/been discussed on this thread but I guess it would really pay to know a few calculations to determine the true (okay, trueER) fat content of a food; particularly for those who need to be more careful.

The ND that M2H has recommended has a fat content of 2% and moisture content of 77%. To remove the moisture of the food in order to get to the truer fact content of the food that your dog/cat is eating, you subtract the moisture content from 100 (so 100-77 = 23). You then take the fat content that is in the analysis - 2% - and you divide that by the 23. So, at a dry matter analysis (because that is more or less what it is once the moisture has been removed), the fat content of the ND is *8.7*%.

You can compare like for like if you do this for all the foods you are interested in feeding.

So Applaws (which isn't a complete food and has a notoriously low fat content) the fat content is 0.7% (for the chicken breast and rice one) and the moisture content is 76.4%. At the dry matter analysis, the fat content is *3*% as stated by PJ. As PJ said, not a long term solution as it doesn't contain the right nutrients but perhaps a way to get the dog eating again.

Chappie (original) - the wet food - has a fat content of 3% and a moisture content of 74%. So the fat content is on the face of it the same as the ND. But at dry matter analysis, the fat content is *11.5*% (100-74 = 26; 3/26).

The special diet by NI has a fat content of 4.2% and a moisture content of 76.6%. So, at dry matter analysis, the fat content is *17.9*% (which is still lower than their other raw meat, which typically and rightly so is higher in fat; say their pure chicken, which has a fat content of 27.8% at dma).

The Burns dry food has a fat content of 7.5% and a moisture content of 8%. So, at dma the fat content is *8.1*%.

So, of those Applaws has the lowest fat content but it isn't a complete food and shouldn't be fed on its own for long periods of time. Burns has the second lowest fat content but personally it isn't a food I would ever feed given the ingredients. ND has the third highest fat content of the lot here and has got good ingredients and, given the foods here, probably would be my choice if it agrees with the dog.

However, I just wanted to show just how simple it is to compare foods like for like.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Not sure whether this has already been flagged up/been discussed on this thread but I guess it would really pay to know a few calculations to determine the true (okay, trueER) fat content of a food; particularly for those who need to be more careful.
> 
> The ND that M2H has recommended has a fat content of 2% and moisture content of 77%. To remove the moisture of the food in order to get to the truer fact content of the food that your dog/cat is eating, you subtract the moisture content from 100 (so 100-77 = 23). You then take the fat content that is in the analysis - 2% - and you divide that by the 23. So, at a dry matter analysis (because that is more or less what it is once the moisture has been removed), the fat content of the ND is *8.7*%.
> 
> ...


the ND is quite low...cheers for that ..many a time i have walked around bleeding petshops with my calculator working out the true fat content..

i try not to go any above 10 % for mavis

i have used this site in the past also when mavis was ill and i would try anything to tempt her

https://secure.balanceit.com/tools/gaconverter/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

It might be an idea to discuss with your vet whether it would make a difference in the type of fat thats in the diet i.e. where the fat is coming from in the diet? We all know that fish oil is easier to digest than red/white meat fat so would the fact that say fish4dogs food at 10% level be safe to feed with it being more digestible? I dont think I'm explaining this too well but hopefully you may get the gist of what I'm getting at. 

Many years ago I had an old english sheepdog with pancreatitis and I was boiling up chicken, rice and eggs and adding SA37 powders but never convinced I was feeding a balanced diet at all and whilst he was ok for most of the time, he would still erupt sometimes but once I found a really good complete he was fine. Nowadays I would automatically feed fish4dogs salmon and potato as its highly digestible but it may be something you could ask of your vet for future clarification? 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Trace2006 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi i stumbled across this old thread as i am seeking advise for feeding my 14 year old, she has just got over acute pancreatitis and of course been recommended by the vet the Royal Canin Low Fat, I am managing to get this down her with a tablespoon of cooked 5% beef mince from Waitrose, Its interesting to read all your thoughts on the fat content as i was unaware of this, before this attack which the vet believes a tumour has caused the flare up, i was making her a Lilys kitchen recipe as her appetite is really bad, all her life she was never fussy, I am just asking you all any thoughts on food for her? she has an intolerance to Chicken and Turkey so I'm very limited to what i choose, i really want the best for her but now confused with the low fat ratio, i was looking at Butternut box? maybe i should look at this Chappie?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> H Thanks..
> Pancreatitis which has also caused damage to her liver   I dont mind keeping her on the RC LF until all her enzyme levels hopefully come down...but long term its just a little too expensive..
> 
> Juliex


Denes do various tinned food and they have information leaflets on certain conditions under pancreatitis they suggest their Adult light with chicken and liver.

*TREATING PANCREATITIS*
Whilst acute pancreatitis requires urgent veterinary attention, chronic cases can be managed more easily.


*Dietary control*
Diet plays an important part in the control of the illness. Ideally, a high carbohydrate, low protein, low fat diet should be fed. Adult Light with Chicken and Liver canned recipe is ideal to feed in this situation, with a protein content of around 4.1% and a fat (oil) content of approximately 2.6% when measured on an 'as fed' basis.

http://www.denes.com/canned-dog-foods/light-with-chicken-and-liver-plus-added-herbs.html

Don't know if that of any interest, £13.44 for 12 x 400g tins, although you can probably get it cheaper pets at home do it, I had kobi on it for awhile when I was trying to get him to lose weight, and he was fine on it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Some of the white fish foods are quite low fat. I used to feed my dog with chronic pancreatitis on Wainwrights grain-free turkey light at 7.5% fat, but as your dog can't have chicken or turkey, that one's out. Are you looking for wet or dry?
The herb Milk Thistle is good for damaged livers so I'd give that as a supplement.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Would something like this be any good?
https://www.fish4dogs.com/Products/superior-weight-control-senior-small-bite.aspx


----------

